# Show your "Rides"!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I found this picture of the 3 cars I own. All triple Black ( is there any classier color?). Oldest member is a pretty mint 1988 Sedan Deville Cadillac with the "rag" top and Gold package. I stay on top of this classic lady. My wife loves this car. She had always wanted one like this and 10 years ago I saw the exact one she wanted. Guy was a detail fanatic like myself ( I did detailing for a number of years in my spare time) so I went for it. when she saw it she flipped- a really great car. We just recently sold her because she needed some undercarriage work and besides the wife fell in love with the Murano-pictured. Also shown is my car-a 2006 Toyota Rav-4. I love Toyotas. My last one-a Tercel was sold for $100 and it had 330,000 original miles on it-Awesome car! Flatband


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Mines the Silver one on the right, 2004 Subaru Legacy 35th anniversary edition. Last of the Generation 3 body style. First car I bought that I had a choice to buy. Every other car I bought I picked up due to udget restrictions or need. Its been great thus far.

Nice rides Flatband. My next car will be black. I've dabbled in detailing as well as it was my first actual job was working for a car lot detailing. Salesman told me once, "black cars can only have two looks. Great or horrible" He told me this after he saw the water spots I'd left on the Cadillac that was parked by the office. Needless to say, I washed that Cadillac again.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, black is nice when it's all done up but like you said,it can get ugly quite fast. I used to spend hours on my cars-and loved it-heck I wouldn't drive a dirty car. I would give it a quick detail and away I went. It got to be all consuming though, doing my own and then the the other jobs I got besides holding down a full time job. Had to back it off a little. My wife always says"take it to a Carwash". Say that to a detailer,and he'll just about faint ( unless it is a hand wash ).I did find a guy that does a good hand wash,so he does that and then I finish it off. Nothing like riding a clean car! Flatband


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

2002 Chrysler Concorde (the winter car), 1965 Dodge A100 van, 225 slant six (I've owned since 2003), 1979 Dodge D100 pick-up truck, 225 slant six (project #1- I want to install air bag suspension so I can raise or lower it at will) and 1930 Model A Ford tudor - ( project #2) but I found a 1931 Model A pick-up truck body, box and fenders so I might go that way. Just collecting parts for the Model A right now but she's going to be a Hot Rod for sure!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OWWWWWWWW! look at that Dodge Van Bud! That thing is "wet" man! Is there ever enough time for all the things we want to do? Nice collection Mr. Sofa! Flatband


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Flatband, that van is my favorite, if I'm in a crappy mood - going for a ride in that little guy cheers me up every time! and Oh man, way too many projects!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I still have the 1985 Izusu 4x4. I had to sell the 1986 Jeep CJ7 a few months back.

I had spent many hours customizing and rebuilding. It had a 258 6 cyl with Weber carb and Custom Built Dual Plentum cold air intake, headers, dual exhaust (all stainless) and a ton more. It was a stock rust bucket when I got it.


----------

